# NAME CALLING



## Courtney (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a herp that responds to their name? Just curious. I had 1 Chameleon that did, that and he liked for my mom to sing to him...


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 18, 2010)

Last summer my female Arg Tegu had a 4'x2'x2' enclosure on a 6' x 10' porch/deck with the door open... I could open the sliding glass door to the porch and call her name and she would come to the door and then wonder inside if the door was left open...

My friends were often amazed at my pet lizard responding to her name being called...

But I could call any name or any word and she would respond the same


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Feb 18, 2010)

my big male tegu would come out of his hide when i call him. hes really smart


----------

